# re-install expired trial version



## willowyang (Apr 28, 2001)

Is there anyway to completely remove the program installed in PPC? Like clean the registry infomation in Windows? I installed a trial version of 2nd language reader into my Pcket PC (Toshiba e335), it's expired today. After uninstall the program and trying to re-install it again. System detected this software already be installed. Even replaced all files but can't change the Already Expired information. Thanks for your help.


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

Since the expiration information in the Registry is encrypted, you'll never find it unless the software vendor tells you how. You'll not want to hold your breath waiting though. 

You only other possibility is to do a clean install of Windows and therefore get a new Registry. Not usually practical either.

They've pretty well got themselves covered.  I think you'll need to come forth with some coins if you want that program.

Good luck.


----------



## willowyang (Apr 28, 2001)

I'd like to pay for this software, it's really useful for me. But the vendor is located in another country, the worst thing is they can't even able to take the money from the credit card!


----------



## mjack547 (Sep 1, 2003)

Try doing a early restore...............



It may work


----------

